# Body groomers for men



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

As a above,do any1 know of a good make of one,for all lover body use.cheers


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bump for all those hairy men to shy to admit to shaving,lol


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

My Mrs loves me being hairy so cant help


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I like being a real man so i cant help either.

Bumped for JW


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I use this one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001C9RY1G/ref=oss_product

Does the job:thumb:

Yes, yes, I am in touch with my metrosexual side :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

itrim

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/electric/carryover/20/7?extra=sch&n=electric&utm_source=google&utm_medium=product_search&utm_campaign=googleps

or

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=itrim&cid=609932942729776317&ei=GIndTOG-EoSOzAXYyaidAw&sa=title&ved=0CAwQ8wIwATgA#p


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

wax it pussyyyy! 

Well only the body lol, wouldn't wax the privates for shit!


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd wax for holidays but I need something that I can use at last min if I was going out,and yes I prob do take longer to get ready than most women,lol


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I use this one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001C9RY1G/ref=oss_product
> 
> Does the job:thumb:
> 
> Yes, yes, I am in touch with my metrosexual side :lol:


Cheers mate that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Why don't you just use a razor?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

There you go, cheap as chimps .. er .. I mean chips!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Razor = Don't fancy the in-growing hairs.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Razor = Don't fancy the in-growing hairs.


I don't get this?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I bet you wouldn't find a thread like this on a powerlifting forum:thumbdown:


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's not as much in grown hairs,but I seem to get a rash from it afterwards,don't fancy veet either,as I usually have to shave afterwards because it always leaves sum there.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> I don't get this?


some people don't get back acne on gear, doesn't mean it doesn't happen lol


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> I bet you wouldn't find a thread like this on a powerlifting forum:thumbdown:


Mate I'd say my lifts are as good as most lads over on any power lifting forum,that's just a stupid comment.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> I bet you wouldn't find a thread like this on a powerlifting forum:thumbdown:


This is in the personal care section! What is the point of you post?

I used to use a bodygroomer but I think they are rubbish now I trim with electric shaver


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I use this for chest and legs

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-MB320C-Barba-Beard-Trimmer/dp/B000SZ7460/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289673199&sr=8-1

Cuts very close.

Gillette wet razor for anywhere else...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Argos do some crackers mate pretty cheap as well.....


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.veetformen.co.uk/home/index.html

i use this! u can get it from boots, (hair is gone in 5-10 mins)easy


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh dear god were grooming now. ffs

let me guess, your moisturise and wear hair gel too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

d4ead said:


> ohh dear god were grooming now. ffs
> 
> let me guess, your moisturise and wear hair gel too.


Your chest looks nice and smooth on your avi mate....

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im blessed me old fruit.....

the gf swears i pluck my eyebrows

guess that gives me an unfair advantage ehh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

d4ead said:


> im blessed me old fruit.....
> 
> the gf swears i pluck my eyebrows
> 
> guess that gives me an unfair advantage ehh


I have to trim or l'd look like some turk with a hairy mat on my chest !!

It gets matted it gets that long and l HATE being hairy !!

:lol: :lol:


----------

